# BMQ nov 21st



## smith (25 Oct 2005)

Just got the call this morning for BMQ on nov 21 to feb 24! Anybody else going on this date?


----------



## jermeytinling (26 Oct 2005)

hey man congrates. when were you merit listed? and what are you going into? :warstory:


----------



## smith (26 Oct 2005)

thanks. i was merit listed only a week ago. i actually had a very short application process, as i applied around the middle of september. im going into infantry and i was offered a job with ppcli. im hoping to get into the parachute regiment.


----------



## Wolfe (26 Oct 2005)

I am going november 21st, st-jean, my course is in french and i applied for infantry, regular, ncm, and i am going to royal 22 ieme, vandooze.


Wolf


----------



## bluecollared (26 Oct 2005)

Good luck guys. I'm jealous, I wish I was going too. I applied in September as well. I did my CFAT on Oct 19, but they said I have to come back again in 4 weeks for my fitness and medical, and then again after that for my interview. I would love to know how some people get their application thru so fast. Most people seem to get their CFAT, fitness test, and interview all in one day.

Best of luck.


----------



## ThatsLife (26 Oct 2005)

Hey Smith! I'll be joining you for BMQ  on November 21st!  message me privately or add me to msn (look at my profile) if you want to talk about it.

Cheers.


----------



## FNG (27 Oct 2005)

Man, I finished everything at the first of the month. Hope i get a call soon.


----------



## ThatsLife (27 Oct 2005)

You probably will if you have nothing wrong on your medical. I finished around...October 13th...i just got the call..it's insane. I've been hearing stories of people waiting months and months, I was honestly getting worried and I wasn't even expecting the call this morning, I was expecting the call in February ATLEAST. I get home and my mom is jumping around all excited and she lets me hear the message, I was pissing myself with excitement; my girlfriend not so, but hey, what are you gonna do  

All in all, I hope to see everyone in St.Jean on the 21st!


----------



## alexpb (27 Oct 2005)

ThatsLife said:
			
		

> You probably will if you have nothing wrong on your medical. I finished around...October 13th...i just got the call.



When you say you finished around the 13th, do you mean is that when your medical came back from ottawa?


----------



## FNG (27 Oct 2005)

No.....didn't know that's how it worked.
 When i finished everything, i ment that my medical, physical and tests were all done. So if i'm waiting to get something back from Ottawa i guess i'll see you all in 2020!


----------



## ThatsLife (28 Oct 2005)

alexpb said:
			
		

> When you say you finished around the 13th, do you mean is that when your medical came back from ottawa?



no I mean that's when I did my medical.

I say it's a miracle the CF is actually speeding things up now, I was honestly waiting for a call in February--I get one almost two weeks later.


----------



## kincanucks (28 Oct 2005)

The latest selection results show that they are now loading for the Jan 2006 serials.  So if anyone was still hoping for a BMQ before Christmas can stop hoping now.


----------



## alexpb (31 Oct 2005)

hey kinkanucks...after reading your post i was a little down that i'd have to wait till Jan. But i just got the call from Toronto and i've been offered a infantry position! I leave for Basic on Nov. 21st to Feb. 24th. I'm so excited!

My medical just last just over 2 weeks ago! They said it was gonna take 6 weeks for the medical to come back and then i'd be merit listed and have to wait for a job offer. 

I'm psyched! I'll see ya all there. 

Swearing in on Nov. 10th here in Barrie!


----------



## 45506445210414924 (31 Oct 2005)

WOW what a freakin day. just passed drivers G Class Drivers License and....

Been selected for nov 21st bmq, infantry, rcr, what a bday present (nov 26th), anyone else have those dates give me a message to chat.

cheers guys, once again what a website cant say thanks enough


----------



## alexpb (31 Oct 2005)

yup rcr baby!


----------



## Pte_Michaud (31 Oct 2005)

WOW! Just got back from BMQ! didnt go to far was hoping i was going to st.Jéan but apperantly is was to full... ayways doesnt bother me to much im now stuck on Borden for my howle life its going to feel like off to SQ soon! best of luck to people just starting BMQ :


----------



## 45506445210414924 (1 Nov 2005)

o k what is the best advice someone can end up giving a new recruit?? honestly


----------



## wongskc (1 Nov 2005)

> o k what is the best advice someone can end up giving a new recruit?? honestly



Honestly?  Shut up, listen to the instructors, fess up when you screw up (and you will) and never, ever, EVER tell a master corporal to "F*** off" (Yes, this has been done - No, not by me - And no, the results were not pretty)


----------



## 45506445210414924 (1 Nov 2005)

that is some great advice i must say. thanks man im justsoo like pumped up for this. been waiting almost a year for it?? told my mother about it tonight, suprisingly enough she cracked open a cold one and told me to drink!!!!!!!!!

seriously. i .... im just speechlesss.


----------



## ThatsLife (1 Nov 2005)

It's intense man, the days are passing by WAYYY to slowly...but I get sworn in on Friday..so I guess I have something to look forward to before I head off for basic


----------



## alexpb (18 Nov 2005)

Time went by fast.

ThatsLife leaves 6:00 AM tomorrow morning and i'm leaving 6:00AM sat. morning

The fun begins. See you all on the other side.


----------



## Black Watch (18 Nov 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> I am going november 21st, st-jean, my course is in french and i applied for infantry, regular, ncm, and i am going to royal 22 ieme, vandooze.
> 
> 
> Wolf


vive le castor  :warstory: ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Wolfe (18 Nov 2005)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> vive le castor   :warstory: ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D



hehhehe VANDOOZE baby !!!!!


----------



## shaboing (18 Nov 2005)

good luck to ya all, my best advice i can give to ya is dont let the instructors win the mind games, and stay strong mentally, but most importantly work as a team.


----------

